
Ripping Graphics - erickhill
http://jmp.no/blog/ripping-graphics
======
speps
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://jmp.no/blog/ripping-
graphics)

~~~
delan
To avoid having to wait for some of the page’s resources to time out:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://jmp.no/blog/ripping-
graphics&num=1&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

------
jdalgetty
There's something magical about computer music from that era.

~~~
pthreads
Second that. Remember Scream Tracker?

